# ** FAMILY FIRST 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW **



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*ROLL CALL
*​



*clubs*


California Lifestyles
Cadillac Kings Central Valley
Sangre Latina Central Valley
Luxurious norcal
Individuals
Padrinos
Destination
Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz
Viejitos Sacramento
Old Illusions
Traffic
Jus Ridin
Socios
Blvd Bombs
Compadres Bomb Club
Devotion
Solanos Finest
UntouchableS C.C
JUST ROLLIN C.C.
Nor Cal Ridahz
Wicked Ridahz
Impala's
Lay M Low
Relentless
Final Chapter
Good Intentions
Uso

*solo riders *

Exotic Rider
Kilwar
Moreno 54
Pacoloco


*STREETLOW MAG 
IMPALAS MAG
LOWRIDER SCENE
TORRES EMPIRE

*( WILL BE IN THE HOUSE )


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

California Lifestyles will be in the house!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Kings CV (Sep 20, 2012)

Cadillac Kings Central Valley we be there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TtT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Right On Right On 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*CALLING ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS 
TO THE GET DOWN *:thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Luxurious norcal will be there


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Hope you guys can make ours


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

GONNA TRY AND MAKE MY DEBUT AT YOUR SHOW.. :biggrin: INDIVIDUALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:PADRINOS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*Right On HOMIES *:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos to my family first famillia.we send our upmost respectos to all of you in full strive.destination car club will be in the house.sign me up on a vendor section too.con respectos in full fashion to all my loved ones.alratossss


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

TTT 4 FAMILY FIRST CC A BADAZZ SHOW EVERY YEAR......WILL BE SAVING THE DATE. ITZ GOIN DOWN IN THE 9-1-6!!:run::420: SUP EXOTIC RIDER!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LOYAL 2 THE GAME said:


> TTT 4 FAMILY FIRST CC A BADAZZ SHOW EVERY YEAR......WILL BE SAVING THE DATE. ITZ GOIN DOWN IN THE 9-1-6!!:run::420: SUP EXOTIC RIDER!!:thumbsup:


right on homie :thumbsup:
and yes it is going to go down like JAMES BROWN :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

DestinationCC said:


> qvos to my family first famillia.we send our upmost respectos to all of you in full strive.destination car club will be in the house.sign me up on a vendor section too.con respectos in full fashion to all my loved ones.alratossss


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE WILL DO :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LOYAL 2 THE GAME said:


> TTT 4 FAMILY FIRST CC A BADAZZ SHOW EVERY YEAR......WILL BE SAVING THE DATE. ITZ GOIN DOWN IN THE 9-1-6!!:run::420: SUP EXOTIC RIDER!!:thumbsup:


IT'Z GOING DOWN THIS YEAR!:facepalm:


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

exotic rider said:


> IT'Z GOING DOWN THIS YEAR!:facepalm:


 :werd:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

What up family!! Ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

bump 4 my family first club


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

chev48 said:


> bump 4 my family first club


right on ALEX 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:
*T T T *


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

:thumbsup: bump


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

toralez51 said:


> ttt





STKN209 said:


> TTT


waz up homies thanks for the bumps To The Top 
so are we adding you guys to the roll call ?


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:wave::h5:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN HOUSE FOR SHOW!


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

bump 4 my family first club


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN HOUSE FOR SHOW!


RIGHT ON 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TtT 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT:420:


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

exotic rider said:


> TTT:420:


:werd: TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

That's right That's right
TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

little roll out from after the show last year


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

some more roll out after the show


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

the show last year


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a Dj??? vendors?? How much??


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Viejitos Sacramento will be there


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

1940chevy said:


> Viejitos Sacramento will be there


Right on bro how you been?


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Been good bro just working and you?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a Dj??? vendors?? How much??


sorry bro as for DJ we already have are own DJ ..
and for vendors yes we are open.. 
Price TBA SOON


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

1940chevy said:


> Viejitos Sacramento will be there


Oooooo DAaaaaaaa LAYyyyyyyyyy :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

1940chevy said:


> Been good bro just working and you?


yeah same thing working like a dog.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

bump 4 my family


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:h5: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Ttt for the homies good show good people viejitos in the house


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos to all my family first famillia.im sending my upmost respectos to all of you in full blast.almost that time again for another big show.thats right keep up the good work.c/r in full strive alwayssss alratossss....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:THANKS EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FLYER ALMOST DONE :yes::nicoderm::thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*throw back pic's from last year's show 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*we open to all cars bikes & mc's 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN NORCAL YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED!ITS ONLY GOING TO GET BETTER!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Jus Ridin C.C. (Feb 12, 2012)

Jus Ridin will be there.


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Supp fellas VIEJITOS Sacramento will be there


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

1940chevy said:


> Supp fellas VIEJITOS Sacramento will be there


Wuts up Hector? :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

hope you can make it


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

.BumP 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for a good show


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Last year was tight.. cant wait to go this year..


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT:wave:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

Socios will be der


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

andrez said:


> Socios will be der


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

64Rag said:


> ttt


Premacy going to b in the house ????


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:qvos my brothers how we doing.....send my upmost respectos to all of you in full strive always ssssshhhhaaawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bump 4 the family


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Blvd Bombs Will Be There To Repersent Like Allways!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:wave::wave: qvossss to all thee family first famillia.:wave::wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

chev48 said:


> Bump 4 the family





toralez51 said:


> ttt:nicoderm:





1940chevy said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES





DestinationCC said:


> :wave::wave: qvossss to all thee family first famillia.:wave::wave:


Right On Homies 
To The Top :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Blvd Bombs Will Be There To Repersent Like Allways!


*ADDED *:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ARE FACEBOOK EVENT LINK FOR ARE SHOW MAKE SURE TO PASS IT ON AND INVITE ALL YOUR FRIENDS 

https://www.facebook.com/events/376230319149551/


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> ARE FACEBOOK EVENT LINK FOR ARE SHOW MAKE SURE TO PASS IT ON AND INVITE ALL YOUR FRIENDS
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/376230319149551/


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 647202
> View attachment 647203


 TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Compadres Bomb Club will be there


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...





Comadre said:


> Compadres Bomb Club will be there


*Added*:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT.......Work it ~G STYLE 62~


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT FOR VENDOR INFORMATION GIVE ME A CAL (916)308-1221 YOU WON'T BE DISSAPPOINTED AT THIS SHOW WE HAD 500 CARS LAST YEAR SO YOU KNOW ITS ONLY GOING TO GET BIGGER AN BETTER!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED *Thanks homie :thumbsup:


BIG GOOSE said:


> DEVOTION WILL BE THERE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

:sprint:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

bumpuffin:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds good


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

:machinegun:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

I will be there....


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

mabeg said:


> I will be there....


 After all your hard work you better be there Tone Loco. New shoe,s and all lol


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> After all your hard work you better be there Tone Loco. New shoe,s and all lol


LOL...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:bowrofl::thumbsup:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*T T T *:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT :facepalm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CarolJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Good discussion


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:****************************************************:nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvossss :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:to thee family first familliassss....


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

No stopping This Rocket. TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::nicoderm::nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

Pacoloco will b there fosho


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Blvd Bombs in da house


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

solanos finest will b there :thumbsup:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bump 4 my family first crew


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

pacoloco said:


> Pacoloco will b there fosho


 *ADDED *:thumbsup:



66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Blvd Bombs in da house


* ALREADY ON LIST # 14*:thumbsup:



KNOWLEDGE 707 said:


> solanos finest will b there :thumbsup:


 *ADDED *:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT For the homies I got tickets for the VIEJITOS After party in reno featuring Brenton wood Alon rock n roll gangster Brenda Holloway doing a tribute to mary wells p.m if interested 25 for regular and 50 for V.I.P


----------



## T.R.O.A.E (Aug 23, 2012)

OUTTA CONTROL SAGINAW,MICHIGAN WILL TRY TO MAKE THIS SHOW.MIGHT ONLY BE ONE OR TWO OF US BUT WE ARE GONNA TRY LIKE HELL............................:yessad:....NEED TO COME OUT AND VISIT MY BOY JOHN WITH SERIOUS HYDRAULICS


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

T.R.O.A.E said:


> OUTTA CONTROL SAGINAW,MICHIGAN WILL TRY TO MAKE THIS SHOW.MIGHT ONLY BE ONE OR TWO OF US BUT WE ARE GONNA TRY LIKE HELL............................:yessad:....NEED TO COME OUT AND VISIT MY BOY JOHN WITH SERIOUS HYDRAULICS


 Dam you guys will be covering some ground. Tell u what Beers are on me. Daddy O. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTMFT FAMILY FIRST CC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RIGHT ON FELLAS 
THANKS FOR ALL THE BUMPS AND KEEPING IT 
T.T.T 
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER BADASS SHOW JUST LIKE LAST YEAR AN THE YEAR BEFORE HAD A LIL OVER 500 ENTRIES LAST YEAR!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

UntouchableS C.C will be there!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ICEE*63 said:


> TTT ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER BADASS SHOW JUST LIKE LAST YEAR AN THE YEAR BEFORE HAD A LIL OVER 500 ENTRIES LAST YEAR!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...





fatboy209 said:


> UntouchableS C.C will be there!


:thumbsup:*ADDED*:thumbsup: THANKS HOMIES


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Less then thirty days folks. Don't miss out


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...





JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> JUST ROLLIN C.C.


*ADDED *:thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> Less then thirty days folks. Don't miss out


:sprint:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 647202
> View attachment 647203


ITS GETTING CLOSE GIVE ME A CALL TO GET A VENDOR SPOT YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED! (916) 308-1221 Rich


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

T.T.T:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

T.T.T.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its flying by quik


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

BIG GOOSE said:


> T.T.T:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



64Rag said:


> T.T.T.


:thumbsup:



CE 707 said:


> Its flying by quik


:yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

What up FAMILY FIRST!! TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

moreno54 said:


> What up FAMILY FIRST!! TTT


what up Fam :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

3 day weekend.. rib fest in Reno, than come down the mountain for the Family First car show Nor Cal Ridahz CC will be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SocioS will be there


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

_ T.T.T._


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-l...y-first-car-show-sacramento-sep-1-2013-a.html


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

There is still vendor spaces availabe gat at me asap there filling up fast you don't want to miss this one one of the biggest shows in Northern Cali !


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

It almost that time FAM....


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hoping to have the 48 ready for the show if not I will b there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:.....YUP..THE WICKED WILL BE THERE.........LOW N SLOW FROM MOTOWN CALIFAZ.....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

What's up family first....
84cutty will be there with some models


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


*ROLL CALL IS GETTING DEEP 
WITH ALL THE NEW ADDITIONS *:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL IS GETTING DEEP
> WITH ALL THE NEW ADDITIONS *:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yup yup its going to be another badass show whoever goes won't be disappointed!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

I know DUKES will b n the casa.ttt


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

NEW STYLE will b in da house


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty said:


> What's up family first....
> 84cutty will be there with some models


Almost time


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ICEE*63 said:


> There is still vendor spaces availabe gat at me asap there filling up fast you don't want to miss this one one of the biggest shows in Northern Cali !




How much are the spots homie?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> How much are the spots homie?


Only $100.00 bro


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

BigvicQ said:


> NEW STYLE will b in da house


Thank you brotha we appreciate it!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

i noticed we aint on the list,

we will be there!!!!

ttt for the homies


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

2 THE TOP....


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

ICEE*63 said:


> Thank you brotha we appreciate it!


Can we bbq there??


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

BigvicQ said:


> Can we bbq there??


No bro I wish but will have plenty of food vendors selling things an cheap also there is a hometown buffet walking distance to grub also!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Good Day Sacramento will be in the house


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY Car Club will be in the house.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ttt its going to be even bigger an better than last year!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

ICEE*63 said:


> No bro I wish but will have plenty of food vendors selling things an cheap also there is a hometown buffet walking distance to grub also!


Can we bring ice chest?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

BigvicQ said:


> Can we bring ice chest?


yup all good but hide the beer!


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

ICEE*63 said:


> yup all good but hide the beer!


Sweeeeeet


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

BigvicQ said:


> Sweeeeeet


x65


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

put the can of beer in a McDonalds cup with a straw lol


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ALSO WE WILL BE HAVING A PIE EATING CONTEST BATTLE OF THE CAR CLUBS ONE PARTICIPANT FROM EACH CLIB SO PICK YOUR BEST EATER!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

See everyone tomorrow gonna be a good show so come out and support gonna be a big show 84cutty will be out there got 8 models coming out....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ICEE*63 said:


> ALSO WE WILL BE HAVING A PIE EATING CONTEST BATTLE OF THE CAR CLUBS ONE PARTICIPANT FROM EACH CLIB SO PICK YOUR BEST EATER!


:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Amazing show! Looking forward to next years! Here are some pics, more can be found at www.LowriderFamily.com (under Event Pics) and www.Facebook.com/LowriderEvents


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Good show Family First had a good time today, keep up the good work


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Good show with good people


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Daddy ooo it was good to finally put a face to the voice.Thanks for the invite, the show was killer.See you at the next one if not before .


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo it was good to finally put a face to the voice.Thanks for the invite, the show was killer.See you at the next one if not before .


 Thanks Gate it was great meeting you in person as well and thanks for coming out.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Great Show Family. I had a blast today. Real Talk TTT


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Good show hot tho post up more pics


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here are some picture's I took


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Make sure to stop bye my paige in the post your ride section under Pictures by Callejero to see pictures from the car show I attend that weekend.


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Make sure to stop bye my paige in the post your ride section under Pictures by Callejero to see pictures from the car show I attend that weekend.


Damn you take badd ass pictures homie


----------



## edolla22 (Dec 2, 2011)

where's the hynas?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

edolla22 said:


> where's the hynas?


They running around with fake booties :facepalm:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Great show!! Had tons of fun! Can't wait til next years show! Thanks for throwing another great event.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

The_Golden_One said:


> They running around with fake booties :facepalm:


:drama:
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

But damn I would eat it...lmfao


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:wave: RICHIE, Thanks for these bad a$$ pic's you take, bro; it was good to see you. Stay cool from the Vic's


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice photo,s Richie 59


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS FAMILY AN FRIENDS. FOR PUTTING IN ALL THE HARD WORK THESE PAST COUPLE OF MONTHS GETTING THE SHOW TOGETHER IT WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN SUCH A SUCCESS WITHOUT THAT! AN TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS THANK YOU AGAIN FOR SUPPORTING OUR SHOW WITHOUT THAT ALSO IT WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN A BADASS SHOW THANK YOU AGAIN EVERYONE!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

BigvicQ said:


> But damn I would eat it...lmfao


Watch out for silicon poisoning!! lol!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/SIZE]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Make sure to stop bye my paige in the post your ride section under Pictures by Callejero to see pictures from the car show I attend that weekend.


chingon homie


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

First picture of my 75 Caprice Drop Top ( Picture by www.Facebook.com/NorCalMas ). The rest of the pictures all by me taken from my iPhone 4S. Follow me on Instagram @Gizza408 for more car pictures from past & future car shows. Shout out to Family First CC had a good time out there can't wait till next years show to collect more plaques haha :thumbsup:.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

The_Golden_One said:


> They running around with fake booties :facepalm:


:rofl: What was up w/ that shit?


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

More car show pix @ my Instagram @Gizza408


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

More car show pix on my Instagram @Gizza408


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

I have 30 videos of the show. Already posted 6. Go to YouTube. My channel name is Chevylowrider. Was a great show. Took lots of videos.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

had a good time.. nice work Richee and Family First. Had to bounce a lil early, but it was a good time


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

ICEE*63 said:


> I WANT TO THANK ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS FAMILY AN FRIENDS. FOR PUTTING IN ALL THE HARD WORK THESE PAST COUPLE OF MONTHS GETTING THE SHOW TOGETHER IT WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN SUCH A SUCCESS WITHOUT THAT! AN TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS THANK YOU AGAIN FOR SUPPORTING OUR SHOW WITHOUT THAT ALSO IT WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN A BADASS SHOW THANK YOU AGAIN EVERYONE!


*On behalf of LUXURIOUS C.C. thanks for a great show fellas. See you guys next year. Here's a few pictures.

*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Great Show Family First!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Just want to say 
THANK YOU to 
All my members that put it down on Sunday for are show it was another successful one and a very long day ..
Also Thanks to all the 
Clubs,Solo Riders,Vendors
That came threw to support us and made it another
Great show


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz CC had a good time, show was off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Viejitos CC Sacramento Chapter line up I just posted a video of there Sick ass Bombs. Check it out on YouTube.


----------

